# Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

					Maxis und Electronic Arts legen für Simc City nach und bringen die erste große Erweiterung "Städte der Zukunft". Für knapp 30 Euro gibt es neue Spezialisierungen, Megatürme, eine Akademie und vieles mehr. Doch gehen die Entwickler einige der großen Probleme an, die Fans seit dem Release des Spiels bemängeln? Wir haben den Test gemacht, ob es sich lohnt, ein weiteres Mal Geld in die Städtebausimulation zu investieren. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*


----------



## AMD (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

"Lohnen sich 30€ für die Erweiterung?" - Ich denke die Antwort kennen wir alle auch ohne den Test zu lesen


----------



## rouki999 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

solange nicht mit einem DLC oder ohne größere Stadtkarten kommen, um eine bessere Stadt bauen zu können und die Stadt dadurch einfacher planen und struktrieren kann, um den Verkehr besser zu kontrollieren ist das Spiel für mich unten durch. 

Ich finde es einfach nur dreist von EA DLC und Addons zu verkaufen. Die in einen Augen überteuert sind, um ein Problem zu lösen was einfach nur ist, weil die Karten zu klein sind und man deswegen keine wirklichen Ausweichmöglichkeiten bauen kann. Jedes mal der Platz fehlt und egal wie man die Stadt baut, kommt es immer wieder zum Verkehrchaos sobald die Stadt zu groß wird.


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Für dieses Spiel lohnen sich nichtmal 10€. 
Ich bereue meinen Kauf wie bei keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



rouki999 schrieb:


> solange nicht mit einem DLC oder ohne größere Stadtkarten kommend.


 und die werden laut EA nie kommen...

SimCity ist einfach kein gutes Spiel das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Alleine der fehlende Support von Mods ist lächerlich.


----------



## rouki999 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> und die werden laut EA nie kommen...
> 
> SimCity ist einfach kein gutes Spiel das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Alleine der fehlende Support von Mods ist lächerlich.


 
Deswegen sag ich ja, solange EA nicht einlenken tut und mal das entwickelt was die Spieler wollen ist es für mich gestroben. Ich glaub EA lernt das nur noch wenn alle mal anfangen ihre Produkte zu boykotieren. 
NFS Spiele kauf ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr ... Battlefield 4 lass ich momentan auch links liegen, einfach weil ich mich damals dann mit dem Premium Masche geärgert hatte. Das nächste war Sim City 5 was in totaler Reinfall war und so weiter. Aber ich muss mich leider ertappen ein Spiel hab ich gekauft und zwar Fifa 14 für die PS4. An Madden hätte ich auch Interesse aber nicht bevor es für unter 40€ für die Ps4 zu haben ist.

Ansonsten werd ich mich auf Spiele von Ubisoft konzentrieren. Wie AC4, Watch Dogs oder The Crew, The Division.  Ich glaube Ubisoft hat momentan eher kapiert sich mehr auf die Community zu konzentrieren.

Leider wird es aber immer zu viele Leute geben die etwas von EA kaufen und das ist leider das Problem, wodurch man den Konzern nicht so einfach zum Umdenken bewegen kann.


----------



## Atma (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Alleine der fehlende Support von Mods ist lächerlich.


Modsupport gibt es mittlerweile: EA Forums
Erste Mod: [MOD] Central Train Station : SimCity

Ein Offline-Modus ist auch in Arbeit. Größere Maps wird es hingegen definitiv nicht geben. Das würde der ohnehin schon völlig überforderten Glassbox-Engine wohl endgültig den Rest geben. Zum Addon kann ich nur sagen, dass es wirklich schön gemacht ist, sowohl vom Aussehen her als auch vom Soundtrack. Nur leider bringt es wieder einige neue Bugs mit.


----------



## XHotSniperX (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Offline-Modus ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, da ich sowieso immer online bin. Aber warum schaffen die nicht grössere Städte. Die wissen ganz genau, dass das nun das meistgewünschte ist und was machen sie? Sie sagen "wir versprechen euch, dass wir nie grössere Städte bringen werden". Genau deswegen werden sie auch den Bach runtergehen. Scheissbude.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Offline-Modus ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, da ich sowieso immer online bin. Aber warum schaffen die nicht grössere Städte. Die wissen ganz genau, dass das nun das meistgewünschte ist und was machen sie? Sie sagen "wir versprechen euch, dass wir nie grössere Städte bringen werden". Genau deswegen werden sie auch den Bach runtergehen. Scheissbude.


 
Die simple Begründung lautet: "Die Systeme der meisten Spieler sind den Anforderungen größere Städte nicht gewachsen." Ob das jetzt an der Engine oder den Systemen liegt, ist eurer Interpretation überlassen. 

Grüße


----------



## Atma (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Offline-Modus ist mir eigentlich völlig egal, da ich sowieso immer online bin. Aber warum schaffen die nicht grössere Städte. Die wissen ganz genau, dass das nun das meistgewünschte ist und was machen sie? Sie sagen "wir versprechen euch, dass wir nie grössere Städte bringen werden". Genau deswegen werden sie auch den Bach runtergehen. Scheissbude.


Weil die von Maxis so hoch angepriesene Glassbox-Engine dazu nicht in der Lage wäre. Programmiertechnisch ist die Engine ein riesen Fail und Albtraum für jeden Dev. Allein in der heutigen Zeit eine Engine zu entwickeln die nur Singlethreading beherrscht ist blanker Hohn. In einer voll ausgebauten Städte der Zukunft-Stadt gehen die FPS deutlich spürbar in den Keller, wenn zu den Stoßzeiten zig Fahrzeuge und Sims auf den Straßen unterwegs sind, da eben nur ein CPU Kern genutzt wird.

Um sich nicht noch lächerlicher als ohnehin schon zu machen, muss Maxis für einen potentiellen Nachfolger entweder die Glassbox-Engine zum Großteil umschreiben oder besser gleich ganz neu entwickeln.


----------



## mannefix (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Der Kommentar auf Computerbase fürs Addon ist vernichtend. Für 10-15 Euro würde ich wohl (trotzdem) zuschlagen.


----------



## TimoReimann (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

30€?

ROFL

Ich werde mir niemals ein Spiel mit der ganzen DLC-Abzockkacke kaufen.

EA muss man einfach boykottieren.


----------



## whaaaa (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Also ich hab es wirklich sehr günstig bekommen. Deswegen war mir auch recht egal wie es ausgeht.

Aber ich muss schon sagen das vor allem die Megatürme und auch die Herstellung des Omega eine gute Strategie brauchen. 
Eine Stadt ging leider schon Pleite. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das die Einnahmen immer wieder zwischen +6000 und -6000 geschwankt haben -.-


----------



## P4TriX206 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Wie sieht das denn mittlerweile mit dem Verkehr aus? Die Städte sind ja nach ner Zeit immer down gegangen weil Überall Stau war


----------



## Bennz (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

ich mach hier Frische schei.sse in ne Tüte die ich zum kauf anbiete, auf Wunsch auch in MAXI Form   Bestellung wird innerhalb eines Monats verschickt.

was ea kann kann ich besser


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



P4TriX206 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn mittlerweile mit dem Verkehr aus? Die Städte sind ja nach ner Zeit immer down gegangen weil Überall Stau war


 Bleibt gleich, nachdem was die gamestar geschrieben hat.


----------



## BikeRider (17. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



TimoReimann schrieb:


> 30€?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> ...


 So iss es


----------



## Schiassomat (17. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Ich fände das Spiel und das DLC(wobei 30€ WTF) ansich nicht so schlecht und würde es eigentlich auch gerne kaufen aber leider ist ein großer Kritikpunkt für mich der schlimmste und zwar die Kartengröße.
Solange die nicht min. 4mal so groß ist wie jetzt wird das Spiel höchstens irgend wann von der Spielepyramide für 10€ gekauft.


----------



## John-800 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

MOMENT! Das Game nutzt wirklich nur einen CPU Kern? Das ist in der heutigen Zeit doch nicht deren Ernst....


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



> Dennoch müssen sich Maxis und Electronic Arts vorwerfen lassen, die eigentlichen Probleme der Städtebausimulation nach wie vor schlicht zu ignorieren.


Das waren meine letzten 9,8 Sekunden Aufmerksamkeit.

R.I.P. SimCity forever.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



John-800 schrieb:


> MOMENT! Das Game nutzt wirklich nur einen CPU Kern? Das ist in der heutigen Zeit doch nicht deren Ernst....


 
NFS Rivals 30 FPS Lock


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> NFS Rivals 30 FPS Lock


 Das ist ja nicht alles, die FPS Rate ist auch noch an die Geschwindigkeit des Games gebunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDA37BmvNwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

ich habe mir geschworen nie wieder ein spiel zu kaufen wo EA auch nur ansatzweise seine finger drin hatte.
Ich war ein großer Fan der Sim-City Reihe, aber der 5te Teil wurde mit so einer unendlichen Dreistigkeit darauf ausgelegt dem Spieler das Geld aus die Tasche zu ziehen das ich nur noch sauer bin. Ich hätte anders reagiert wenn man EA/Maxis ansehen könnte das sie wirklich bemüht gewesen wären Bugs und Co zu fixen, dies war aber nicht der Fall. Eher wurden mini Addons/DLC auf den Markt geschmissen mit denen man Bugs im Spiel umgehen kann. Als Beispiel nenne ich mal das Luftschiff im Verbund mit den unendlichen Verkehrschaos.

Nie wieder auch nur 1 Cent für EA
egal wie toll alle nun BF4 bejubeln, nicht mit mir!


----------



## AMD (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Performance und Maxis passt nunmal nicht zusammen.
Das ist ja nicht nur bei SimCity so, "Die Sims" ist in dem Bereich auch schrecklich. Maxis kann es einfach nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

Maxis hat aber auch Spore gemacht, das war genial


----------



## alm0st (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> und die werden laut EA nie kommen...
> 
> SimCity ist einfach kein gutes Spiel das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Alleine der fehlende Support von Mods ist lächerlich.


 
Hatte mal die Hoffnung, dass man vielleicht doch auf die Community hört und am Ende mal noch ein gutes Spiel draus wird. Dann hät ichs mir sicher auch noch gekauft aber der Zug mittlerweile endgültig abgefahren.


----------



## Lukystrike (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft angespielt - Lohnen sich 30 Euro für die Erweiterung?*

EA kauft und supported immer nur Studios die vielleicht gute Ideen haben.... anstatt diese aber dann zu pushen und beim polishing feedback zu geben sieht der EA supoprt so aus : 

1. Ihr hab 2 Monate für Konzept und 10 für den Release
2. Aufgrund des Zeitmangels und der Monetarisierung die integriert werden muss schmeisst alle Standarts zur Softwareprogrammierung über board und strickt es (so scheise) so schnell wie geht.
3. Es muss einen Haufen Geld abwerfen, also scheut euch nicht jede dreckige Option für Microtransactions zu nutzen
4. Style over Substance wird bei EA großgeschrieben ! Mainstream steht direkt in Klammern dahinter.



Need for Speed hat mal so viel Spaß gemacht


----------

